# Drywall art



## SimonT (Feb 24, 2015)

Just came upon this guy doing drywall art out of compound it's pretty awesome


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Pretty amazing eh ! ? 

This guy would happen to be Bernie Mitchell. Better known on this site as bmitch.

Wish I had that kind of talent.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Wow Bernie! You never cease to amaze me


----------



## SimonT (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah they are amazing! He's super talented keep up the awesome work birch!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

His Sculptures are amazing !!!

But!!! His straight up finish work Is some of the best I've ever seen! 

Even His screws around the doors and windows are perfect! 

Some say drywall is just a job. Not an art! I disagree when It comes to Bernie .:yes:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Bernie's drywall art never gets old. It's always more beautiful than the last time I saw it! :thumbup:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been busy lately working on some tutorial videos.I need to thank you fellas on drywall talk.I would never had done that video without a good shove from you guys.it sure changed my world.


----------

